# Old wood



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I went out back and got me some hackaberry that has been cut for over a year now. I put it between the centers and made one heck of a mess getting it round. It is spalted good but had one problem. When I turned off the lathe I found a crack lenthwise down the whole peice. All the way to the pith. Now I will go get another one.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Can't you seal the crack with the sawdust and a little glue. Might give your turning a little character. Just a thought.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Probly could but I have lots of this stuff out back. Its all thanks to Rita.


----------

